# Tortoise Mad Love FAnclub



## Jillietoyo1345 (May 17, 2012)

COME AND JOIN

Its just a facebook group for owners of turtle/tortoises to post advise questions and chat about their little buddies, videos and news. Plus information for new owners/ people interested in getting one in the future. Anyone can join here with or without a turtle/tortoise.
So please enjoy and spread the word about this group love of our epic little friends. Just a group to make friends and chat about your favorite subject tortoises. 

We are fairly new and dont have alot of people or postings so please join it would make my day happy as can be lol


----------

